# Dämpferbuchsen DH WCR Ultimate Rahmen



## mcsonnenschein (2. Juli 2018)

Hallo

Kann mir jemand die Maße für die Dämpferbuchsen bei dem 2018er Rahmen DH WCR Ultimate geben.
Danke

Gruß
Matthias


----------



## mcsonnenschein (2. Juli 2018)

Habs raus bekommen, sind 19mm x 8mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

